# Game of Thrones/Breasts/Intercourse



## KingNow (Apr 8, 2012)

I know I'm not the only one who's gotten into this show, right? I mean, it has everything a person could ask for and much, much more.

Considering the length of a single episode is about an hour long, most people wouldn't be willing to waste their precious time watching a dramatized, medieval version of Family Feud. However, I assure you that it is worth every second of your time, as long as you're willing to fallow the story.

There are so many breasts in this series, so many. Come on, what man could turn down a series with that many breasts? Not to mention that pretty much all the women are incredibly hot, too.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 8, 2012)

I got hooked on this show last sunday or two weeks ago when they had that rerun of the first season. I love this show a lot, for the first time in a long time I am involved in catching this show.
I love the actors, the story and the WHOLE thing feels good to watch. As far as the nudity, I like that its not censored and it adds a real feel to the story. That and you forgot dicks, lots of dicks too.

But I really like it more for the story, the nudity is a nice touch thou.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> There are so many breasts in this series, so many. Come on, what man could turn down a series with that many breasts? Not to mention that pretty much all the women are incredibly hot, too.



Someone who's gay?
Well I am kind of interested in watching since Skyrim has gotten me into the whole medieval theme, but I have no time to watch it. If I do I'll just ignore all the softcore porn :/


----------



## Conker (Apr 8, 2012)

READ THE BOOKS; THEY ARE BETTER

The chick that plays Deaneryiesa;slei5uqp34o is super hot though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

I despise this thread. For every good thing in the series you only focus on breasts and intercourse. If you'd read the books you'd know they are younger than they look, for example Daenerys is only 13-14.
Sure they're grown ups in the tv cast.
Still, you miss a heck of a lot of good stuff and frankly, this is the worst thread I've seen about GoT.
For shame.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I despise this thread. For every good thing in the series you only focus on breasts and intercourse. If you'd read the books you'd know they are younger than they look, for example Daenerys is only 13-14.
> Sure they're grown ups in the tv cast.
> Still, you miss a heck of a lot of good stuff and frankly, this is the worst thread I've seen about GoT.
> For shame.



So far I've only managed to get my hands on the first book, but I hear the rest of the rest of the series is amazing.
I'll just have to stop being lazy and make time to go to the library. :U

That being said: I saw the series first and then read the first book. I was surprised by the age-difference, to say the least.


Edit: 





> There are so many breasts in this series, so many. Come on, what man could turn down a series with that many breasts? Not to mention that pretty much all the women are incredibly hot, too.



OP: it's an HBO-show. Breasts (and violence) are pretty much a given.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Still, you miss a heck of a lot of good stuff and frankly, this is the worst thread I've seen about GoT.
> For shame.



The whole show is great, and if this is the worse threads we have to deal with then I am okay with this.


----------



## Hir (Apr 10, 2012)

as a gay man who doesn't really enjoy the sight of breasts, i like the show a lot


----------



## Tybis (Apr 10, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> as a gay man who doesn't really enjoy the sight of breasts, i like the show a lot


How masochistic of you.


----------



## Hir (Apr 11, 2012)

the pain is simply invigorating


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2012)

Well considering that one of the implied relationships (it's implied in the book iirc) of the show is definitely explored more, I think it has something for gay men too.

Don't really care about the breasts and sex on the show, I'm not some grade schooler that hasn't seen boobies or dick before....but it is fine for the setting of the show  - in other words "yeah ok, it has sex, so what - are you surprised people have sex?"

I do like the characters are multifaceted and not the strait b&w hats. Which of course the books are like that too.

The fantasy elements being more subtle I think makes them more special.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 30, 2012)

KingNow said:


> There are so many breasts in this series, so many. Come on, what man could turn down a series with that many breasts? Not to mention that pretty much all the women are incredibly hot, too.


*raises ha-


Kijha said:


> That and you forgot dicks, lots of dicks too.


When's the next episode


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> When's the next episode



http://epguides.com/GameofThrones/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 30, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://epguides.com/GameofThrones/


I'll read the books instead. I decided to actually read the thread today.

Unfortunately, it was after I already posted.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2012)

I read the first book after the first season. Both the books and the show seem to help each other out in figuring out certain situations or visualizations/background.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 30, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I read the first book after the first season. Both the books and the show seem to help each other out in figuring out certain situations or visualizations/background.


It at the least has my attention now, though.


----------



## BRN (Apr 30, 2012)

maybe we should all stop supporting the idea of dramatisations of already fine media and maybe as a culture we will grow to make original writing and creativity into a trait that is capitalistically selected for, nurtured, prized and developed so as to better save the nosediving quality of tv programming and films


----------

